# Opinion - LED Double Bright Lights



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Any opinion on this one. I have 80g Fw tank and plants
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

There's a few threads that talk about the marineland double bright leds.

Do you have a high or low tech planted tank?

I'm not sure if these fixtures can keep up with a high tech planted tank.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am sorry, but I have no clue what is the "high or low tech " tank means. can you please point me to the "Sticky"
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

sig said:


> I am sorry, but I have no clue what is the "high or low tech " tank means


Hey no need to be sorry.

Very basically, here is my opinion...

hi-tech - I would say is using compressed co2 to add to your tank along with some form of dosing method. Requires better lighting.

low-tech - Keep it simple. Maybe DIY co2, basic ferts or excel. Basic lighting can be sufficient.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Hey no need to be sorry.
> 
> Very basically, here is my opinion...
> 
> ...


I see now.

No co2. It is simple and I will post the image on weekend
Thanks for reply

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

